# HappyTimes Events-Viva Tropicana Car Show



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This was a wild ass weekend last year. A grip of people, grip of cars, hynas, partying, and a whole lot more. See you all there again this year!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## OldSchoolGroupeELA (Nov 23, 2008)

GROUPE CC will be there again


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DJ CHOLO AN TO GROUPE CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy Times said:


> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DJ CHOLO AN TO GROUPE CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


You are welcome!! But just a reminder, It's THE CHOLO DJ, not DJ CHOLO.


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mid Nite Cruisers will be there for the 3rd straight year coming from Orange County. Always looking foward to this show. Always a great time and it's a party all weekend long.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

any pics from last year


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm: might have to check it out........yeah any pics..........


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

unique diecast and family will attend once again to show support happytimes :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JDIECAST said:


> unique diecast and family will attend once again to show support happytimes :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Did you say Unique Die Cast AND FAMILY?? DAMM!!!! How many kids you guys got now????????????????????????????????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill ttry to be there this year with a few of my bikes, deppending on my financing as ill be making the trip to the vegas super show the very next weekend. but if i do make it out this year ill be repping my newly fould chpter of the pk there. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

*OLD STYLE CAR CLUB ORANGE COUNTY*

THANKS FOR THE FRIME TIMES THE LAST TWO YEARS!!!!!! WE'LL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR :x:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

+


WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

this is a good show, coming soon, make your reservations now
:thumbsup:


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

GREAT SHOW.. BEEN THERE THE LAST 3 YEARS...GROUPE E.L.A WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

New updated flyer; for a better deal, get your reservations using the Promo Code


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

VIEJITOS Las Vegas will be there again this year, along with Orange County, Central Coast & more chapters. Can't wait, had a blast last year. Hope everyones liver is ready. Lol


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

sadly im going to have to miss this years show. the finances are tight and will be especialy tight due to the vegas super show trip. hope to see some of you out there. if you see the radical candy greenish gold 20" lowrider bicycle with the phoenix kustoms logo on it then give the owner a shout


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

What band is playing in the Victory Plaza this year.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

mnc47 said:


> What band is playing in the Victory Plaza this year.


NEW VOICE, friday & saturday, 9 pm - 1 pm; Free


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

gjbotello said:


>



Good Show! Checked it out last year...

Malo and Tierra:thumbsup:

Party Time!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

change of plans... i may push finances and make the trip out again this year.  you all would be the first to see whats in store for vegas .


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

is there any way to register for the show besides buying a room at the tropicana for 110$?


----------



## jvoss (Aug 6, 2010)

down n out tristate will be there for the 3rd year in a row


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

are the flyers anywhere local?????!!


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, $25 car show entry fee at show. Great Show for the last few years, this should be the same.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jvoss said:


> down n out tristate will be there for the 3rd year in a row
> View attachment 365489
> View attachment 365491


oh damn, glad to see you guys still around homie.  and welcome to lil.



DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> are the flyers anywhere local?????!!


 hope to see you there ben.



gjbotello said:


> Yes, $25 car show entry fee at show. Great Show for the last few years, this should be the same.


 thanks homie.


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

Can't wait the count down is on. see you all Friday "Classic Oldies"


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN LAUGHLIN AGAIN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Is the car show free to the public?


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.laughlinentertainer.com/entertainment/shows_and_nightlife/


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> Is the car show free to the public?


for sure it is homie.  you should roll out.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

all packed for the show. hope i make the registration this time around. see yall tomarrow. :wave:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

All pack heading out vegas about 10 am tomorrow


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> for sure it is homie.  you should roll out.


I'll be there Saturday! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the actual times of the show for all 3 days?


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## jvoss (Aug 6, 2010)

whats up ,, just kickin it here at the tropicana car show,, its starting to fill up fast ,, so whoevers comming out better hurry,,


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*Lo Nuestro CC Sur Califas Is HERE!*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

will be showing the bike again tomarrow. today was a hot one. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for pics of the show. 

i unfortunetly do not have any of mine. i accedently dropped my camera and i guess the drop currupted the data.... only got maybe 12 pics left. and it keeps saying the memorie is full yet before i had over 200 pics and vids saved on it. guess it is full of currupt picture files. hope ya got shots of the cars for me :happysad:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

I got some pics i'll post up soon as I get them on the comp.


PASSIONATE63 said:


> TTT for pics of the show. i unfortunetly do not have any of mine. i accedently dropped my camera and i guess the drop currupted the data.... only got maybe 12 pics left. and it keeps saying the memorie is full yet before i had over 200 pics and vids saved on it. guess it is full of currupt picture files. hope ya got shots of the cars for me :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> I got some pics i'll post up soon as I get them on the comp.


 it was cool meeting you today. glad you could make it out. we will see you again in vegas.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> *Lo Nuestro CC Sur Califas Is HERE!*


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> it was cool meeting you today. glad you could make it out. we will see you again in vegas.


Same here man. I was just going through my pics of today and realize I didnt take any of any bikes  I just didnt see that many there that it passed me.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Congratulations on placing!!! What you get?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Congratulations on placing!!! What you get?


1st place


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

these are the only two i saved. everything else is gone. including more the 12 minuts of you tube worthy footage.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the only car pic i saved.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a few I took. I'll post up more later in the morning.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im glad the weather stayed good for u guys...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

wasup chale the bike is looking good :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for more pictures.

on the pics i lost, i went to the staples to retreive my footage and they said ited cost 500$ to retreive them. im sorry but im not going to spend a whole months rent to retreive 200 digital pixals...but then i tryed somthing and...

UPDATES 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> TTT for more pictures.
> 
> on the pics i lost, i went to the staples to retreive my footage and they said ited cost 500$ to retreive them. im sorry but im not going to spend a whole months rent to retreive 200 digital pixals...but then i tryed somthing and...
> 
> ...





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup: What kind of cam you shootin with?


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Very nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup: What kind of cam you shootin with?


a sony hd bloggie. i use a little color edit to bring the brightness out on some pics because they apear black when they are actualy burgendy or dark blue.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yea id left before you could get to the bike due to time and light. but youll get a better veiw in vegas. better lighting.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice meeting you out there brother. This was another firme ass show. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

big shout out to Happy Times for a great car show. we had a blast. till next your 
Thanks
Classic Oldies C.C.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Times Events would like to thank everyone who participataed in this years event. You helped make this another successful Car Show. Keep watching for the next Happy Times Events. :h5:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


great shot!


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------

